# Live Flex Team Q&A in Person Meeting (UPDATE)



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

*UPDATE ... At this Q&A some questions were answered but more feed back was shared ... Very dialed in associates were eager to listen , take note and answer questions that they could ... The biggest info I received is they take feedback very seriously ... Continue to voice your concerns ... Always feel out your monthly surveys ... If you have a question that I may be able to answer from my meeting with them for 1.5hrs today please ask ... All my questions were addressed , but maybe some of yours were also.

1 more side note ... They 100% follow these forums and 100% know about the bots.*
______________________________
I received this email yesterday for a Q&A get together in Seattle with the Flex Team ... I'm definitely going ... I have many questions that need answering ... Anyone else received this invite?


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Damn, Wish I could go. I didn't receive anything. What questions will you ask? If you need some suggestions let me know.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just curious why they say back on the road
Did you stop for a while?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Just curious why they say back on the road
> Did you stop for a while?


Yeah ... I stopped for about a month now.



Hambone said:


> Damn, Wish I could go. I didn't receive anything. What questions will you ask? If you need some suggestions let me know.


I'll pass along any questions I can get answers to ... So give me any you got.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I had noticed the line about "getting you back to delivering smiles" as well. 
Seems odd that a city like Seattle and being amazon home base has to try to "lure" back drivers? You would think they would just have to keep onboarding like everywhere else?

They must have some sort of problem with keeping drivers as your screen is always full of offers and seems little competition. 

Care to give an opinion on that or why you stopped?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Care to give an opinion on that or why you stopped?


I think because we are the mother ship and every service Amazon has it offered here, so drivers may be needed ... As far as me, I have a full time job and only do this for playing around money or when I'm bored ... Nothing big


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe $18/hr doesn't draw when there's artificially inflated wages legislated by the local government? San Fran has a base rate of $20, surprised Seattle isn't the same.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah....I was thinking the same thing about the minimum wage. While this gig still pays more than minimum wage, after taxes and wear and tear on vehicles it might not work out as well as some other locations.

I'm a supporter of paying higher wages, not a democrat or liberal either, as I believe that if your employees need to be supplemented by the government in the form of food stamps, medicaid etc.....that's akin to corporate welfare.
I've run my own business and know that's it's not so simple, but it can and should be done.

Unfortunately it seems that it's not working so well in Seattle but that is what i've been reading. I would guess an adjustment period is happening and it will take some time to see if it's feasible. The Walmart experiment with higher wages is still new so time will tell.

Everyone says "well companies like amazon, uber, tesla etc.....aren't making profit". Maybe they aren't showing profit on the books, but people are getting wealthy in those companies, some filthy rich. Don't mind people getting rich, but greed is another thing.

So, things need to change and they are. Having a greedy, selfish ahole like donald trump in the whitehouse isn't helping either. Can't wait for him and his cronies to be escorted out of the whitehouse!

Ok....done spouting off....was bored and wired from 4 hours of fishing this morning and seems the board was slow.......so, filled some space! 


Solo1 be sure to let us know any interesting information you heard from the flex team people.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> wired from 4 hours of fishing


First time that sentence has been uttered.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Please read my update in the original post


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I would like to know if they addtessed the issue of reserved blocks. Most of the drivers I know still getting one a week and only send reserved offers on Friday. This was supposed to be changing but so far it hasn't.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I would like to know if they addtessed the issue of reserved blocks. Most of the drivers I know still getting one a week and only send reserved offers on Friday. This was supposed to be changing but so far it hasn't.


Reserved blocks are based on algorithms whithin the app and region


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> *UPDATE ... At this Q&A some questions were answered but more feed back was shared ... Very dialed in associates were eager to listen , take note and answer questions that they could ... The biggest info I received is they take feedback very seriously ... Continue to voice your concerns ... Always feel out your monthly surveys ... If you have a question that I may be able to answer from my meeting with them for 1.5hrs today please ask ... All my questions were addressed , but maybe some of yours were also.
> 
> 1 more side note ... They 100% follow these forums and 100% know about the bots.*
> 
> I received this email yesterday for a Q&A get together in Seattle with the Flex Team ... I'm definitely going ... I have many questions that need answering ... Anyone else received this invite?


Are they doing anything about the bot issue?
will they be making any changes to how we fish for blocks?
Are they goin g to increase the amount of reserved blocks given through out the week?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I had noticed the line about "getting you back to delivering smiles" as well.
> Seems odd that a city like Seattle and being amazon home base has to try to "lure" back drivers? You would think they would just have to keep onboarding like everywhere else?
> 
> They must have some sort of problem with keeping drivers as your screen is always full of offers and seems little competition.
> ...


We have 6 different warehouses within a 25 mile radius.

Northgate
Bellevue
Kent
Sodo
Georgetown
Kirkland

There is always work to be had.

Also unlike some other places. Uber and Lyft pay well here (1.35 a mile) so flex doesn't attract drivers as many drivers as you think.

Back when I drove both Uber and Lyft I usually made 25 an hour compared to 18 max as a logistics driver.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> We have 6 different warehouses within a 25 mile radius.
> 
> Northgate
> Bellevue
> ...


 Well that makes more sense now. Seems seattle has more work less competition and here in miami it's the opposite, less work more competition.
We actually have 4 warehouses within 15 miles of each other but we don't get the offers from other warehouses here, no sure why not?

Solo1.........I'm curious as to what they say about bots. I know you mentioned they know of them, but did they expand on the acceptance of them or what they might be doing about them?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Solo1.........I'm curious as to what they say about bots. I know you mentioned they know of them, but did they expand on the acceptance of them or what they might be doing about them?


They know about them, but it's not really a concern to them ... As long as the blocks are being picked up and "you deliver smiles" it's all good .


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> They know about them, but it's not really a concern to them ... As long as the blocks are being picked up and "you deliver smiles" it's all good .


 Wow! Not what I expected to hear.
But....oh well, LET THE GAMES BEGIN! 

I'll be rooted and running repitouch by tonight!

EDIT: Guess I shouldn't talk shit until I can actually get this crap running! I always thought I was pretty tech capable but it's much more difficult than I thought to find all the right parts that are compatible with one or the other of my devices.

Any suggestions on the following would be appreciated:
Rooting app to root without PC other than kingo root. Have 2 phones can root one not the other. Downloading the windows setup won't allow me as I get a warning about malware etc I can't find a bypass to download file?

Cloaking app other than root cloak for exposed framework. Tried hide my cloak and rootcloak cydia and not working either.

2nd Edit: Ok....time to just ****ing forget it! Every device I own seems to have some sort of "stumbling block" to set this up. My zte apparently is "unrootable"!!? Who knew!
My samsung is a POS and I'm SOL! Oh well.......time to find a new gig I guess.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

You should've suggested picture taking is useless. Most customers don't even know we are taking pics of their houses. It shouldn't be auto opt in. People should opt in if they want pics taken.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> You should've suggested picture taking is useless. Most customers don't even know we are taking pics of their houses. It shouldn't be auto opt in. People should opt in if they want pics taken.


Let me reiterate this ... They are in these forums, so your suggestion will be seen ... Follow that up with the In-App feedback and monthly surveys ... From what I was told, they work on the top 5 monthly concerns.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for reporting back Solo, I suppose it's good to hear they at least take the time to pretend to care.

I'm a bit spooked lately, it's been 2+ weeks since the last software update I think, I'm horrified imagining what fresh hell is in store when they release the next update on us, and what they'll break in the process.


----------

